# Found a nice little Sears Spyder 5 speed



## thanson

Just figured I'd show everyone my new purchase. It's a Sears spider five speed, very original. Has a layer of dust on it from sitting in storage for so long. I'm just going to try find some nos tires and keep it as is.  I believe it's a 69, can anyone help me pinpoint the year?


----------



## Jaxon

Nice Score on the Spyder. You don't see to many gold Spyder like this. Mostly blue and purple. Looks like a 1970 bike in the catalog.


----------



## thanson

Jaxon said:


> Nice Score on the Spyder. You don't see to many gold Spyder like this. Mostly blue and purple. Looks like a 1970 bike in the catalog.




Thank you, cool those were made from 1968 to 1970 correct? With that frame style?


----------



## stingrayjoe

Maybe this site can help? See link below:

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/115/Decoding-Murray-serial-Numbers#.WHLbzYWcHcs


----------



## thanson

stingrayjoe said:


> Maybe this site can help? See link below:
> 
> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/115/Decoding-Murray-serial-Numbers#.WHLbzYWcHcs




I checked that page out but unfortunatley murray numbered the bikes sold to Sears differently.


----------



## thanson

If anyone has any NOS tires for it let me know, thanks


----------



## Jaxon

thanson said:


> Thank you, cool those were made from 1968 to 1970 correct? With that frame style?



Not sure on the years they were made. You should be able to find some tires on Ebay for it. They used a knobby on the rear for some of them. Front tire should be fairly easy to find.


----------



## thanson

Anyoneone know what brand/size tires that wouldve come on this bike new? Would like to find a set, clean the bike up and just ride as is


----------



## Robertriley

I have original tires on mine.  I will check in the morning


----------



## thanson

Robertriley said:


> I have original tires on mine.  I will check in the morning




That would be great, thank you


----------



## Intense One

thanson said:


> Just figured I'd show everyone my new purchase. It's a Sears spider five speed, very original. Has a layer of dust on it from sitting in storage for so long. I'm just going to try find some nos tires and keep it as is.  I believe it's a 69, can anyone help me pinpoint the year?
> 
> View attachment 406346
> 
> View attachment 406347
> 
> View attachment 406348
> 
> View attachment 406350
> 
> View attachment 406351
> 
> View attachment 406352
> 
> View attachment 406353



Now that's a serious serial number!


----------



## thanson

Intense One said:


> Now that's a serious serial number!




Lol yes it is, they didnt spare any length.


----------



## thanson

Robertriley said:


> I have original tires on mine.  I will check in the morning




Did you have a chance to look?


----------



## thanson

thanson said:


> Anyoneone know what brand/size tires that wouldve come on this bike new? Would like to find a set, clean the bike up and just ride as is




Bump


----------



## thanson

thanson said:


> Bump




Somebody must have an all original spyder 5 speed?


----------



## partsguy

thanson said:


> Somebody must have an all original spyder 5 speed?




Tire brand won't make a difference. Usually Goodyear or Sears Allstate tires were used.


----------



## thanson

partsguy said:


> Tire brand won't make a difference. Usually Goodyear or Sears Allstate tires were used.




Looking for size/ tread style front/rear. My tires were def replaced at some point and Not positive if they are even the right size


----------



## partsguy

thanson said:


> Looking for size/ tread style front/rear. My tires were def replaced at some point and Not positive if they are even the right size




Smooth tread up front, knobby in rear.


----------



## rfeagleye

I think the stock tires were 24 x 1 3/8 in front and 24 x 1.75 in the back.


----------



## Jaxon

That is correct Mr. Eagleye. I have a 24 x 1.75 rear tire for this bike. I will snap a pic later today of it.

Here is a pic of the tire I have. It might be date code correct. You would have to look it up.
M

 25 dollars Shipped on it.


----------



## fordmike65

thanson said:


> Did you have a chance to look?



@Robertriley


----------

